# Is my 1st PPAF on the way? EWCM



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi there, knowledgeable folks of the fertility forum!

I am just over 12 months post partum with my second baby. My period returned at 18 months with my first - just a month or so after he slept through the night the first time.

Baby #2 is a better sleeper so I'm thinking AF could come back sooner.

Today, I noticed I have EWCM- not much, but definitely there. Could this be a sign AF is on the way?

I'd be hard pressed to identify other symptoms as I am sick right now (fever/chills/body aches) so any tenderness in the breasts, etc could be the fever.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## mommymcnair6 (May 21, 2008)

I have six kids and my fertility has returned anywhere from 12 months to 16 months. Sometimes I noticed eggwhite before and sometimes I didn't. If your baby sleeps better than your first, maybe your cycles will come back sooner. Eggwhite is definitely a sign your body is gearing up again : ) Good luck with it! I find this to be a maddening time trying to figure out what my body is doing.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks!
This is the first notable discharge of any kind since the end of lochia, so I guess you are right, my body is gearing up for something.


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

Could be!

A couple of weeks ago I notice some EWCM and increased libido, and sure enough got PPAF today. Baby is 15 months old. This is #4, and each time PPAF took longer to return. Other tell-tale signs for me: A giant zit on my chin for the last week and feeling crampy for the last few days. I'm just happy that DH has his vasectomy consultation this week.


----------

